

More Redis internals: Tracing a GET & SET - paulsmith
http://pauladamsmith.com/blog/2011/03/redis_get_set.html

======
antirez
Great article, thank you very much.

Btw it is possible to use:

    
    
        make noopt
    

To compile Redis without compiler optimization.

~~~
pietern
Or set the OPTIMIZATION environment variable for even more control ;-)

~~~
paulsmith
Thanks, gents, I updated the post with that, and Pieter's correction that
Redis keys are not Redis objects, but sds strings.

